
Trying to join a #JavaScript community in 2017 - akras14
https://twitter.com/akras14/status/890583088740261888
======
inglor
We have a nice JavaScript room at
[https://chat.stackoverflow.com/rooms/17/javascript](https://chat.stackoverflow.com/rooms/17/javascript)
for the past 6 years.

Our only rule is "don't be a dick". A lot of things are offtopic but we have
some pretty profilic regulars and ex regulars include some big names in
JavaScript.

Everything is under reasonable (but not restrictive) code of conduct (slightly
more relaxed than StackOverflow).

It's not all on topic - and it's not targeted at newbies - but you're very
welcome to join.

~~~
akras14
Nice, thanks!

